# Help! Hurt back?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That's how Jake injured his first ACL, when we were playing "kong" -- same thing and he was leaping and retrieving. He limped all the way home. That was the beginning of his first ACL surgery, when he was 11; the second one went when he was 12 (but that usually happens if the first one goes). I'd take him to the vet and have him checked; if it's an ACL, it's a pretty simple procedure to diagnose (drawer test) and Jake's was partially torn, not fullly, but it did totally tear and well, he had his first surgery to repair about 4 months later (TTA). It may just have been a ligament or something, too, but that is how Jake injured himself; came down funny on the knee joint.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I meant CCL not ACL. Sorry.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

So, do I take him to the emergency clinic? Or wait until tomorrow and take him??
I'm worried about him and have never been through anything like this before!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I took Jake to emergency that night, but he wouldn't even walk, wouldn't put any pressure on his leg -- now his was a ligament tear; it could be he twisted or pulled something, too. If he can get around and isn't in too much pain, I'd get him in vet tomorrow a.m.; otherwise if it looks more serious, ER will tell you for sure if it's a ligament tear; if it's not, then they need to rule stuff out, but your vet can do that tomorrow too. Can he walk about? Was he limping or walking normally? Jake was also limping very exaggerated after he yelped and I thought there was something in his paw pad or something, but his eyes told me it was something else so I ran to ER, but then had to see the vet the next day. I think they gave him a pain shot, but other than that had to see my vet.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

He walked a little bit (to the bedroom in the back of the house and then to the bathroom when I got in the shower) and he seemed to walk ok (he didnt limp or yelp) but he was walking slowly.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you try to feel his leg, paws, knee, hips, etc. and did he react at all?


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

When I was checking his feet he didnt react besides licking my hand because he doesnt like his feet messed with!

I called our vet and he said to just keep an eye on him tonight and limit his activity. If he still acts like he doesnt feel well tomorrow to bring him in.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Good. He may have just come down funny or something. Let us know.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for talking with me! I'm freaking out a little bit!

I will definitely let you know what happens tomorrow!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand 100%. How old is Riley? Very cute.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I called the vet and they were still open and were able to go ahead and see him! She said that nothing was torn as far as she could tell. She thinks he may have stepped on something our just pulled a muscle! I gave him a baby aspirin and she said if hes not feeling better by tomorrow to bring him in and she would reevaluate and possible do xrays. He was not limping but did keep his right foot lifted longer than the left when he was walling. 

Thank you!! Riley just turned 9 last month!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Good news! Glad he is ok, figured it might be that.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

This morning Riley really was NOT feeling well! He would barely walk. I gave him another baby asprin (the last one) and when I came home on my break from work (luckily my job is only 1 min from my house) he was acting a lil more like himself! It's like Riley toned down about 5 notches! lol He seems to be feeling even better now! He's actually jumping up on the couch again without whimpering!  
My boss who is a Vet had me check his back today by flipping his foot over and seeing if he immediately turned it back the right way....and he did! He said that meant there was no nerve damage in his back...which relieved my fear of a disc problem or whatever!

Anyway, all good news today! Thank God!
:dance2:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad he is ok. Keep us posted!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Just saw this! I'm glad Riley is okay.  

I tend to overreact in similar situations, and have to slow down and remind myself that dogs are prone to the same mishaps as we humans. Let's say you're running and you step on a stone and roll your foot. It's not the end of the world, but it hurts! So you limp around and gripe but it eventually gets better. Dogs aren't immune from accidents or from overdoing it on the basketball court (so-to-speak). Sometimes they're running around, cut a corner to fast and pull a muscle or jab something into their paw pads. Sometimes they even run into each other. LOL  

So, just remind yourself of this whenever he acts a little bit off and hopefully you'll feel a little bit better. You did the right thing by contacting your vet though! If your child fell off the monkey bars and hurt him/herself, you'd take them to the doctor. Sometimes that stone bruise requires medical attention and since poodles can't tell us what's wrong, a vet is necessary. 

I do the same for my poodles. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, Rowan! After this experience IF (and I hope it doesnt but with Riley's wild, hyper behind it's likely to and I'm shocked it hasnt before) happen again....I will be a little calmer because I know a lil more!
I guess the hard part was the fact that, like you said, he couldnt tell me exactly what was hurting! It nearly broke my heart!

We dont have human children....so, Riley is my baby! Many people dont get that bond, at all, and think I'm so silly! My mom is just now, after me having Riley for 5 years, starting to really get that I love him the same way and just as much as she loves my brother and I! I'm sure, though, that MANY of you guys get that bond! That's why I have REALLY enjoyed being a part of this forum!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MrsCousin said:


> We dont have human children....so, Riley is my baby! Many people dont get that bond, at all, and think I'm so silly! My mom is just now, after me having Riley for 5 years, starting to really get that I love him the same way and just as much as she loves my brother and I! I'm sure, though, that MANY of you guys get that bond! That's why I have REALLY enjoyed being a part of this forum!



I say there's no need for any us poodle-loving folk to _ever_ have explain, or refrain, from enjoying the ironclad bond we have with our poods! We are _absolutely_ entitled to think about them 24 hours a day (_yes_, I _can _think about Chagall in my sleep!), to worry over them, brag about them, snuggle with them, romp with them. The whole idea of a poodle's lovely hair, I believe, is to both protect its tender heart and give us something especially soft to hold onto. Anyone who hasn't enjoyed a snuggle with a great poodle, a laugh at his/her antics, the immense comfort of their ever-sensitive presence or their outrageous silliness is living a lesser life, IMO. Frankly,I think _they're t_he one's with some 'splaining to do!!


----------

